# MF 41 sickle mower



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a MF 41 sickle mower that I am selling all or parts. I was using it and hung it on a root or something and it didn't break away. The mower is now angled down and no matter what I have tried I can't get back into the position it needs to be in. The sickle bar is good and the wobble box is good. I honestly can't find the reason it is sitting the way it is and I can't find anything bent. After messing with it, I finally gave up and found a 31 mower. I will take $250.00 for the wobble box or $400 for the whole thing.


----------

